# Les "man-pages" en français pour BSD?



## Farfouille (13 Mai 2003)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que vous savez où je peux trouver les pages man des commandes unix du système d'Apple en français? Je tiens à le repréciser, pour le système d'Apple, les commandes pouvant en effet varier d'un système unix à un autre.

Merci d'avance.

Cordialement.


----------

